# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  قصة

## ريمي

..اليكم قصتها الجديدة....

كان يا ما كان …في قديم الزمان…و سالف العصر و الأوان…كان فيه بنت بشعة شوي،لونها أسود كالليل،وشعرها فلافل...

(عكاريش يعني) بلإضافه إلى أنه خشن الملمس إذا لمسه أحد تنجرح يده يعني …وكان لسندريلا زوجة أب جميلة وحبوبة،

وعندها بنتين جميلتين، صرقوعة و صنقوحة( والنعم عاشت الأسامي) ، وكانت سندريلا دائماً تضرب زوجة أبيها، وتدوس فوق

صرقوعة و صنقوحة(شديدة) ، وكانت ملابسهما رثة وبالية بعكس سندريلا ذات الملابس الجميلة، الفخمة……وفي يوم من

الأيام وصلت إلى بيت سندريلا دعوة من الأمير سلوم البلاليط(حلو اسمه) لحضور حفلة يقيمها الأمير لاختيار عروسة يتزوجها

…وهنا صرخت سندريلا في وجه زوجة أبيها قائلة: (يلله جهزي أحلى الثياب علشان أروح بها حفل الأمير) قالت لها زوجة

أبيها: (وأنا مع صرقوعة و صنقوحة نبي نروح معك) فقالت سندريلا: (لا طبعاً…كافي أسمائكم من زينها يعني؟تبون تفشلونا؟)

وأمسكت بلملاّس وضربتهم به وقالت: (أنتوا أقعدوا اطبخوا و خمّوا وغسلوا)…ولبست سندريلا أجمل النفانيف ولبست حذائها

الزنوبة الماسي ؛وذهبت لحفل الأمير……وجلست صنقوحة و صرقوعة في المطبخ تبكيان،وفجأة!!!!!!!!!!!!:ظهرت لهما

الجنية وقالت لهم: (وش فيكم تصيحون؟؟؟؟؟؟) فقالوا لها نبي نروح حفل الأمير مع سندريلا بس ماعندنا ثياب حلوة نلبسها

فقالت لهما الجنية: (استحوا على وجيهكم؛ إلّي تروح أحش رجلها حش ( …

….وكان عند الباب آن ذاك عربة ذهبية يجرها حصانان أبيضان كانا في انتظار صرقوعه وصنقوحه ، فحولتهما الساحره إلى

فأران أسودان ، وحولت العربه إلى بطيخه خايسه .. وفي قصر الأمير … التقى سلوم البلاليط بسندريلا (لاه وأعجب بها بعد)

لأنه كان جيكراً(أقرع يعني) مثلها تماماً)وأخذا يتبادلان الأحاديث و يرقصان و فجأة!!!!!!!!


دقت الساعة على الثانية عشرة تماماً في منتصف الليل ، وهنا تذكرت سندريلا أن هذا هو موعد الحلقة الأخيرة من مسلسل

(جــرح الزمن) فتركت القصر مسرعة و أخذت تركض قبل أن تفوتها الحلقة ، فلحق بها الأمير؛ لكنها و لثقل وزنها سدحت

الأمير على بطنه ، وداست فوقه فانغرز نعالها الزنوبة في ظهره … ثم أن الأمير حزن حزناً شديداً عليها لأنها الوحيدة التي

وافقت على الزواج منه……واعلن أن صاحبة الزنوبة هي التي ستكون عروسه ……….وفي اليوم التالي:أخذ الأمير يطرق

الأبواب ويسأل: (عندكم بنت تلبس نعال زنوبة ؟؟؟) وكانوا يردون عليه: (حتى لو عندنا ما نبي نعطيك بنتنا ، روح دور على

وحدة تناسبك) و تلقى الأمير المسكين العديد من التفلات ……..حتى وصــــــل إلى بيت سندريلا و سأل : (عندكم بنت تلبس

هلنعال ) فقالت زوجة الأب: (كلنا في هلبيت نلبس هلنعال ) فقال سلوم : (أنا أريد صاحبة هلنعال و أشار إلى النعال المنغرز

في ظهره) فأرادت زوجة الأب أن تجربة فسدحت الأمير على بطنه وجربته ، وكذلك فعلت صرقوعه وصنقوحه … ولكن النعال

كان كبيراً جداً عليهم … فأراد الأمير أن يخرج من البيت … بعد أن تكسر ظهره ..فصاح الديك : ( كو كو

كووووووووووووووووووو كو ) سندريلا في الحمام .. وهنا خرجت سندريلا من الحمام … وسألها الأمير أن تجرب النعال ..

فخلعت سندريلا شحاطتها .. وسدحت الأمير على بطنه وجربت النعال .. فانغرز زياده في ظهره … فصرخ الأمير ((

عآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه)) .. وجدتها .. وجدتها ..


وتزوج الأمير سلوم البلاليط من سندريلا ورحلا إلى مكان بعيد … وافتكت الناس من وجيههم .. وعاش الناس في سعادة وهناء

.

وتوتة توتة خلصت الحدوته
هــــــاه عجبتكم القصه ههههههههههههههههههه


اشوووووووووووف ردودكم على خير يا حلويــــــن...... 




منقول

----------


## Sc®ipt

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

قصة حلوة كثير

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

:Icon31:

----------


## المتميزة

شكلا سندريلا تغيرت هالايام  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :SnipeR (27):

----------


## saousana

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


من الاخر يا حلا 
كثريلنا هيك قصص

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> تبكيان،وفجأة!!!!!!!!!!!!:ظهرت لهما


قد منا مضروب على قلبي قرأتها : وفجأة ظهرت مها  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83): 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ريمي

شكرا على المرور جميعا اتمنى ان القصة اعجبتكم جميعا :Bl (35):

----------


## حلم حياتي

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 يسلموا يا حلا

----------


## محمد العزام

عنجد وانا بقرأ فيها ويني بدي ابكي  :Eh S(2): 
وويني بدي افرح  :SnipeR (62): 
بس يسلمو كثير حلوة وياريت كل يوم قصة مثل هيك عشان انام عليها

----------


## The Gentle Man

حلوة كتييييييييير 
يسلموا

----------


## ريمي

شكرا على المرور جميعا

----------

